# Babies Babies Babies.



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have just pulled 2 whitefaced cinnamon pearl pied babies. Thought I'd post some pics. I also just had baby #4 hatch in another nestbox. I can't wait to see what color they'll be. I Have a 3rd pair set up but nothing yet. This is going to be there first clutch. Anyway here are some pics.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AWWW they're so gorgeous!!!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Such pretty babies!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you I love wf cinnamon pearls.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Gorgeous babies, Debbie!!!!


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice babies!! I like the center one alot!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I love the WF Pieds, that is what I want to breeding towards especially since I have WF Lutinos now.


----------



## cockatiels808 (Jan 25, 2012)

I love your little ones! Beautiful little peepers! Got four of my own right now! Don't you just love 'em! LoL


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I do love my babies, they are so sweet. I'll be bussy in a few weeks as I have 4 other baby cockatiels just hatch and should have parrotlets hatching any day. Then I handfeed my friends linnies. Linnies, parrotlets and cockatiels, I think cockatiels are my favourite.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

If I were to ever get another parrot, it would be a Linnie. I hear so many good things about them 


But cockatiel babies! SO CUTE!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I love my cockatiels but have 2 linnies and have handfed many. They are so funny to watch. They are so friendy and I love how they climb. Also both my male and female talk.


----------



## jerry2006 (Oct 10, 2008)

They are gorgeous!
Wish I Could add a girl for my boy!


----------

